# If you have recently purchased a Quadrafire pellet stove DON’T READ THIS POST!



## Choppedliver (Jan 14, 2008)

Every once in a while I like to go around town and shop the competition to see what there up to.
a few of the store's look like there doing good, some of them look so-so, one store looks like its
going under, and one other store has plans to close this summer, and then there's McGuckin's hardware
When they have to much inventory of any thing they put it on clearance. So I'm thinking they have 
to much inventory in Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 pellet stoves. Picture of there Price tag is attached


----------



## Xena (Jan 14, 2008)

That's cool but actually I'm more impressed with 
the history of the store than I am with the slashed
price of the stove.  
http://www.mcguckin.com/hardware_store/index.htm


----------



## webbie (Jan 14, 2008)

There are often "one-up" deals to be had in far-off places! In fact, you may have just helped them unload their inventory!

If they are a large dealer, that price is only slightly below their cost, and who knows if Quad is offering some incentive. That means they either dump it now and use the cash all year, or keep it in the hopes that demand=supply.

I think there is, in general, more supply than demand so they are probably making a good move. Our former moderator, MSG, worked there (I think).....

Things are tough in the business world these days. I ran a shop for 20+ years and in that time I don't think I ever sold a stove below my cost...maybe AT my cost a few times, but never below....never had to! That was one of the benefits of never working on the "banks" money.....rather our own "profits" were in the warehouse, so we could just look at the large piles and say "money in the bank" (someday).


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 14, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> That's cool but actually I'm more impressed with
> the history of the store than I am with the slashed
> price of the stove.
> http://www.mcguckin.com/hardware_store/index.htm



Link doesn't work - got error message


> Not Acceptable
> An appropriate representation of the requested resource /hardware_store/index.htm could not be found on this server.



Tried a few variants, those didn't work either...

Gooserider


----------



## webbie (Jan 14, 2008)

Worked fine for me, Goose......might be a Linux thing!


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 14, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> That's cool but actually I'm more impressed with
> the history of the store than I am with the slashed
> price of the stove.
> http://www.mcguckin.com/hardware_store/index.htm



I agree Zeta! 4 employees to over 300!  Always love hearing the beginnings of any company....hardware or stoves or whatever...lol


----------



## davevassar (Jan 14, 2008)

Where do you live? According to my calculations, you're paying upwards of 8% for Sales Tax?


----------



## Xena (Jan 14, 2008)

davevassar said:
			
		

> Where do you live?
> According to my calculations, you're paying upwards of 8% for Sales Tax?




The link shows McGuckin’s hardware is in Boulder, CO.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 14, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Worked fine for me, Goose......might be a Linux thing!



Wierd - it's not a Linux thing, it's an OPERA thing...  the same site works fine in Konquerer (the KDE file manager / web browser...) but doesn't work in Opera!  Perhaps I should file a bug report...

Interestingly enough, Opera has no problem at all with the Acid2 HTML standards compliance test, renders the test page almost instantly and with no errors.  Konq only gets about 95% there, and takes a while to do it...  (IE reportedly fails the test badly, will give you a bunch of red blocks, the correct image is a smiley face picture and the phrase "Hello World")

Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 14, 2008)

Without MSG business must have gotten so bad that they are having a fire sale.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 15, 2008)

FYI I believe all Quad dealers were given the option to sell that one particular unit (CB1200) at a reduced price to help Quad sell through excess warehouse inventory.


----------



## webbie (Jan 15, 2008)

Ah, the plot thickens!
Just like in the fashion world, mid-season is already too late for the stove biz. Traditionally, sales (and even fire sales, in some rare cases) are usually from jan 15 to about March 1....after that it is too late to move ANY product, no matter what the price.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually that went in effect... hmmm... I think at least a month ago. Not sure how long it is / was lasting.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 15, 2008)

FWIW, I did send a bug report to the McGuckin’s Webmaster, and he responded saying there was a known issue with Opera - they are hoping to do an upgrade soon, and hopes that will fix it. - So it isn't my end that has the problem...

Gooserider


----------

